

Ask HN: Have you slept with a co-worker? - giologist

Have you ever slept with a co-worker at the company you work at?
======
staunch
No one advises it, for very good reasons, but the truth is that it happens all
the time. Co-worker romance is also responsible for a very large percentage of
marriages.

------
DigitalSea
Nothing good can come from sleeping with a co-worker. I think the saying,
"don't shoot holes in your own boat" is the perfect way of putting this.

~~~
klez
> Nothing good can come from sleeping with a co-worker

Except, you know, sex?

I know what you are trying to say, but categorycally saying 'nothing' seems a
bit far-fetched.

------
jmh42
No. I have found there is rarely a good result from this. In the one case I've
observed, the guy courted the girl and quit before they started a serious
relationship. This worked well.

This may be different at larger organizations. I have only worked at small
companies where gossip travels fast and doesn't need to travel far.

------
duncan_bayne
No, but I have worked with my wife, both as a peer and as her subordinate. No
problems there.

------
junto
Yes, and it turned into a longer term relationship. No negative impact.

I also caught two people in my company having sex in the office toilets. They
both got a verbal warning and told to keep it off-site.

------
elliottbell
Yes, and it was a good life lesson of things not to do

------
seymores
Don't shit where you eat.

